# Shito-ryu Dojo Scrolls



## kakejiku (Mar 31, 2014)

Scrolls done for a Shito-ryu dojo in the home.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, the whole home dojo looks great. Do you mind giving a translation for the scrolls? My kanji (hanja in Korean) reading is very bad. The scroll on the left looks like it reads "One fist, one heart" (Ichi ken, ichi kokoro). I'm even less sure of the scroll on the right. It looks like "ahead, correct/right, -- heart" (Saki, tada ?, ?, kokoro) maybe.

Looks like a great place for training at home.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## kakejiku (Apr 3, 2014)

You are correct, the scroll on the left reads One Punch One Mind...In Japanese probably better to be read as Ikken Isshin. In my original translation I had used the character &#31361;&#12288;Tsuki, but the customer wanted Ken, which is not only fist but can be used for punch as well. The second scroll I believe is a Shito-ryu tenet which means First Purify Your Mind. The characters are Saki&#20808;&#12289;Tadashii&#27491;&#12289;Sono&#20854;&#12289;Kokoro&#24515;&#12288;Which would be read as Mazu, Sono Kokoro wo Tadase.  Please visit my blog at www.wallscroll.blogspot.com to see more scrolls...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 24, 2015)

kakejiku said:


> Scrolls done for a Shito-ryu dojo in the home.


Looks awesome. So where is it? Can I visit?


----------

